# Murco Hypoallergenic: has anyone here used it?



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I have been requested to tape and finish a house with Murco Hypo compound. Homeowners are very concerned with VOC's and formaldehyde etc. 
It's a powder that needs to be mixed like hot mud I'm guessing. Any thoughts on the extra time this will take. Any experience in the workability of this stuff


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

Who's selling them this stuff? weird for a home owner to request a mud, did they use the air renew drywall?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

DA,
I think this is a sales pitch on the mud manufacturers part. Mildewcide isn't even a word. What in this product promotes mildew?

https://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG...y-mixed-joint-compound-sds-en-61000010003.pdf

As for paint it is only low VOC whereas Glidden Professional Lifemaster 9300 is zero VOC. I think somebody pitched them a line.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Did a house with it..(or its equivalent ) about 8 to 10 yrs ago. I hope I never cross paths with someone wanting it again. The rep said it would work great with tools...what a load of **** that was. Wait till you try sanding it. 

Maybe the formula has changed over the yrs but what I worked with was garbage.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

And yes, it is mixed from dry. If memory serves, it will go bad ( not set up ) if not used within a certain amount of time after mixing.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> Who's selling them this stuff? weird for a home owner to request a mud, did they use the air renew drywall?


I don't know if they searched Internet or watched it on Mike Holmes show. Company in Toronto called Eco Building Resources is their source

View attachment 27674


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> DA, I think this is a sales pitch on the mud manufacturers part. Mildewcide isn't even a word. What in this product promotes mildew? https://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG_Marketing_Communications/united_states/sds/usg-sheetrock-lightweight-topping-ready-mixed-joint-compound-sds-en-61000010003.pdf As for paint it is only low VOC whereas Glidden Professional Lifemaster 9300 is zero VOC. I think somebody pitched them a line.


I agree Mr Willys. I contacted my CGC rep and he told me that their powdered compounds have zero VOC's and they are working on getting some sort of "green" certification for their premixed compounds but that's down the road.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

One home owner here asked me 2 years ago to do his basement with it because his daughter has "chemicals allergy" or something like that, and he said he is getting it from Toronto, anyways, too much delaying and delaying and delaying from his side, i cancelled it at the end.


----------

